# Intra-workout Nutrition



## SuperLift (Dec 26, 2013)

For the last year or so I've been playing around with different intra-workout nutrition approaches and have found that with proper supplements and amounts it makes a night/day difference! Recovery time has significantly improved so I can train harder more frequently. Also I feel I have increased pumps, strength, and over all size gain over time. What are everyone's thoughts on intra-workout nutrition?  What protocol do you follow?


----------



## 1HungLo (Dec 27, 2013)

BCAA's during, thats about it.


----------



## SwoleZilla (Dec 27, 2013)

oh intra is a must i saw a huge difference. id say if you trying to put on muscle do 10g bcaas/50g carb i usually use karbolyn. Dieting or maintain id cut carbs in half or just take the carbs away


----------



## Christsean (Dec 27, 2013)

I use gaspari size on.


----------



## bushmaster (Dec 27, 2013)

Glycofuse or any cyclic dextrins with:

BCAAs
Creatine
Leucine
Glutamine


----------



## Christsean (Dec 27, 2013)

BTW intra workouts save my lifts. I generally have low blood sugar around lifting time(not diabetic), if I didn't time everything just right I would crash in the middle of working out. Since I incorporated an intra workout, haven't crashed once.


----------



## bushmaster (Dec 27, 2013)

Christsean said:


> BTW intra workouts save my lifts. I generally have low blood sugar around lifting time(not diabetic), if I didn't time everything just right I would crash in the middle of working out. Since I incorporated an intra workout, haven't crashed once.



Me too but thats cause of 20ius of novolog. Lol


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 27, 2013)

bushmaster said:


> Glycofuse or any cyclic dextrins with:
> 
> BCAAs
> Creatine
> ...



Cyclic dextrins! That's one hellava slin cocktail!


----------



## Powermaster (Dec 28, 2013)

BCAA's with a carb, some electrolites, & vit C. I'll ditch the carb if training is under 45 minutes.


----------



## Fishman44 (Dec 28, 2013)

Cyclic carbs and hydro casein in a lot of water sipped during workout also load up on bcaa 30 min prior


----------



## jorjorbinx (Jan 7, 2014)

xtend from scivation is awesome.  i had trouble with bcaa not mixing well but not a problem with xtend. if you have trouble consuming daily water intake this can help to

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## exerciseordie (Jan 7, 2014)

jorjorbinx said:


> xtend from scivation is awesome.  i had trouble with bcaa not mixing well but not a problem with xtend. if you have trouble consuming daily water intake this can help to
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk



This! 3 scoops of xtend and 5g of creatine intra workout


----------



## SuperLift (Jan 8, 2014)

Awesome information.  I've been doing

karbolyn
peptopro
bcaa
glutamine
creatine

Thank after I finish my jug of karb I'm going to give some branched cyclic dextrins a try.  Glycofuse by Gaspari will most likely be what I go with.  Seems to be the best bang for the buck?


----------



## bushmaster (Jan 8, 2014)

SuperLift said:


> Awesome information.  I've been doing
> 
> karbolyn
> peptopro
> ...



Definitely is the best for your dollar. From what I've seen.


----------



## micheal78 (Jan 14, 2014)

Mix plain oats, peanut butter sandwiches and whey shakes to consumed while in the gym.


----------



## jacmo (Jan 14, 2014)

HBCD'S definitely made a difference for me, especially with slin.


----------



## Anthonyhuber (Feb 17, 2014)

Building more muscle mass will require more force in lifting. What I mean by that is the heavier the weight is, as well as how fast you push it, creates force. This force will in turn build more muscle.


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Feb 19, 2014)

Anthonyhuber said:


> Building more muscle mass will require more force in lifting. What I mean by that is the heavier the weight is, as well as how fast you push it, creates force. This force will in turn build more muscle.



*Hypertrophy*

Increasing muscle mass is more about using...

1) Moderately heavy loads (60 - 80% of 1 RM).

2) Moderate reps (8-12).

3) Short rest periods between sets (60 seconds).

4) High Volume (8 plus sets per movement).  

This produces...

*The Pump*

The pump produces an anabolic environment for muscle growth. 

*Limit Strength*

Increasing strength with heavier loads, more force is a component of increasing muscle mass.  

However, training for strength alone is not effective for hypertrophy.  

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## dieseljimmy (Feb 19, 2014)

DES thank me later


----------



## xtrmprodigy (Feb 19, 2014)

Hbcds 25-100g depending on goals and 20g bcaa 10g glutamine 5 gram creatine.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 19, 2014)

Pre-workout: GAT Nitroflex + D-pol + Nitrix
Intra-workout: BSN AminoX 
Post-workout: BSN Cellmass + pwo whey shake

I work at a supp store, so all my supps are free. They are given to me by reps and distributors. So, I try to use the best money would buy. I have an arsenal of supps that I haven't even gotten around to trying.

The only thing that isn't given to me is glutamine. I wonder if it is worth buying when taking into consideration how much other stuff I am already taking.


----------

